# American River Bike Trail Suitable for SS?



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Will be up near Sacramento this w/e and was thinking of bringing a bike to ride the ARBT from Old Town to Folsom and back on Saturday afternoon.

Would this make for a good SS ride? Running the equivalent of a 44x17. No desire to break any records. Just a nice, easy, winter cruise to get some base miles in.


----------



## Greg4jc (Feb 7, 2012)

I am not sure what a as is. I just did that last weekend on my mountian bike. Nice rolling hill trail. Not bad at all


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't know how long you are used to riding, but the trail is basically flat all the way to just before Folsom Lake where the last part of the trail goes uphill (maybe a 1/4-1/2 mile if I remember correctly), which is just past Old Town Folsom and maybe the prettiest part of the ride. Not bad, but it's a good finish. A single speed, if you are used to it, should be no problem. Nice ride and even some equestrian trails if you feel like doing a flat MTB thing for short distances. I believe the route is 33 miles one way, so judge your ride accordingly.

Biggest problem about the bike trail is there are crazy homeless people and gangs that sometimes associate on the trail and will attack some riders. An off-duty sheriff was even attacked at one point, and it was a bad deal, so just be careful and keep an eye out. If you're in with a group of bikes and joggers you should be fine, but if you see what looks like a bunch of kids standing around looking suspicious then I'd turn around and go the other way.


----------



## Greg4jc (Feb 7, 2012)

I was on it Saturday and Sunday. From old sac to Folsom dam and I saw one homeless Person no one but fisherman, kayakers, families playing and alot of runners and cyclists. Was very pretty ride. Oh and lots of deer


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

you'll be fine. enjoy!


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

There are are homeless in plenty of places, including walking on the trail. I would say more closely to the Old Sac area and Discovery Park then not too many seen much place else on that trail. Maybe wave or say good morning, good afternoon to them they are people also. a little kindness can go a long way. Gangs that's funny maybe in some the parks at times, like any other park in any city of any state, never just laying around the trail. You will see plenty of fisherman, animals such as turkeys, deer and hawks. On the weekends many families are out so it can be crowded. I ride that trail most of the time alone during the weekdays when I have time,not one problem ever.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 26, 2012)

You'll be fine. Just keep your eyes open as you would anywhere else.

I'd recommend starting in Folsom because of the reasons mentioned by maxfrm, there are more gangs/homeless down there, plus the Folsom area is more beautiful IMO. Start by Bicycle's Plus, ride the North side of Lake Natoma down, go as far as desired, on the return, ride the South side of Natoma. Have fun


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

SS is fine there, really flat. If you are riding on the weekend it gets crowded but have never had any problems.


----------

